# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا شركات محكمة صينية تؤكد أن شركة سامسونج تنتهك البعض من براءات إختراع Huawei

## mohamed73

يبدو أن شركة سامسونج تعاني من بعض المشاكل القانونية في الصين. وقد  توصلت محكمة صينية مؤخرًا إلى حكم مفاده أن شركة سامسونج إنتهكت بالفعل بعض  براءات الإختراع التابعة لشركة Huawei والمتعلقة بالإتصالات اللاسلكية،  وأنه نتيجة لذلك طلبت المحكمة من شركة سامسونج وقف بيع أي منتج يستخدم  التكنولوجيا المخالفة. في حالة إذا كنت لا تعلم ذلك، فقد قامت شركة Huawei برفع دعوى قضائية ضد  شركة سامسونج في العام 2016 تدعي فيها بأن هذه الأخيرة تنتهك عددًا من  براءات الإختراع الخاصة بها، والآن يبدو أن المحكمة الصينية حكمت لصالح  شركة Huawei. وكانت Huawei قد طلبت في البداية صفقة ترخيص متبادلة بدلا من  السعي للحصول على تعويضات مالية أو أمر زجري، ولكن يبدو أن شركة سامسونج لم  تكن مهتمة وقررت المواجهة في نهاية المطاف.من الطبيعي أن شركة سامسونج لن تستلم هنا، فقد تردد بأنها تخطط للتقدم  بإستئناف وتحديد ما يجب القيام به في وقت لاحق، وهذا ما يعني طلب نتائج  المحكمة، أو ربما التوصل إلى نوع من الإتفاق مع شركة Huawei للحصول على  ترخيص من هذه الأخيرة، أو شيء آخر.هذه ليست هي المرة الأولى التي نرى فيها الشركات التقنية الكبرى تقاضي  بعضها البعض بسبب انتهاكات براءات الاختراع، وربما لن تكون الأخيرة، ولكن  لاحظ أن بعض منها إستغرقت فترة طويلة جدا، مثل تلك القضية التي كانت بين  أبل و سامسونج والتي استمرت لسنوات طويلة.

----------

